# 3.2L front bumper conversion, what all is needed?



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

I would like to do the 3.2L front bumper skin conversion to my 2001 coupe.
Anybody been through this and can point out the required parts and pitfalls?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 3.2L front bumper conversion, what all is needed? (Wolk's Wagon)*

PM Neb, I have one in my closet but he's gotten one put on his car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGKRAFT (May 2, 2007)

3.2 Front Bumper Parts:
Bumper 8N0 807 101BJ GRU (the plastic bumper skin)
or 8NO 807 101BL GRU ("S-Line" USA)
L outer mesh trim 8N0 807 833 3FZ
R outer mesh trim 8N0 807 834 3FZ
L grille 8N0 807 681E 3FZ
R grille 8N0 807 682D 3FZ
Center grille 8N0 807 683D 3FZ
bumper insert for license plate 8N0 807 285 GRU
mounting brackets L/R
8NO 807 183C
8NO 807 184C


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (VAGKRAFT)*

^^^ I had the bodyshop put it all on for me so I wasn't sure of the exact hardware needed. Just know youneeded those plastic pieces


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (VAGKRAFT)*

Thank you VAGKRAFT. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What is the difference between S-line skin and normal, and do they all come drilled for plate bracket or holeless?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Wolk's Wagon)*

no from the dealer there's just the plate bracket. You have to tell them not to drill the actual holes though


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (Wolk's Wagon)*

180/225 bumper skin = $450
S-line skin (bolt on application)=$1,250









_Modified by chrg-in at 10:50 PM 11-20-2009_


_Modified by chrg-in at 10:51 PM 11-20-2009_


----------



## ecko2702 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: (chrg-in)*

You do realize that is just called a V6 bumper not S-line. S-line is just a trim level.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (ecko2702)*

In Europe, yes, the S-line was a trim level you could get for a 4 or 6cyl TT, but in the US the S-line was the 3.2, you could not get the S-line app. package for a 180 or 225, so its used interchangeably.


----------

